# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo allemaal

## Pippi Maria

Ook ik ben hier nieuw, en wel met een reden, onlangs is bij mijn dochter PCOS vastgesteld, ik heb gezocht op internet en wel veel informatie daarover ontvangen, maar misschien zijn hier ook mensen met PCOS , die mij wijzer kunnen maken.

----------


## gossie

Mag ik vragen wat PCOS is?

----------


## Pippi Maria

natuurlijk, dat is polycysteus-ovariumsyndroom , eierstokken maken vele eicellen aan, maar deze zijn leeg, ook zitten er veel cystes in de eierstokken, dus de vruchtbaarheid is bijna 0. Bijkomende narigheden zijn hart en vaatziekten, kaalheid of juist overbeharing, en diabetes.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Pippie Maria...welkom op de site, wat een vreselijke ziekte lees ik net hierboven! succes met het vinden van informatie...als je hier naar boven scrolt dan kun je bij ziektes/aandoeningen klikken en van daaruit verder zoeken of er wat staat ivm deze bijzondere ziekte, ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord! Sterkte en anders zoek je gerichter en typt de ziekte in bij "geavanceerd zoeken" maar dat heb je waarschijnlijk zelf al bedacht als je tijd hebt....ik hoop dat je iets kunt vinden, en anders staat er vast wel iets in de gouden gids op medisch gebied, een instantie bijvoorbeeld met meerdere ziekte's en misschien kan deze jou verder helpen....Succes en sterkte voor je dierbare dochter!!! 

Warme groet van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Pippi Maria

dank je wel voor je lieve reactie Elisabeth!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Succes maar weer Pippi Maria.....nieuwe dag met hopelijk nieuwe kansen....ondanks de regen vandaag wens ik je toch wat zonneschijn toe met als je zorgen omtrent je dochter...Warme groet van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Pippi Maria

ja Elisabeth, we moeten het afwachten, momenteel krijgt ze een korte hormoonbehandeling, hopelijk gaat dat aanslaan . Bedankt voor je belangstelling!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Pippie Maria, ik ben benieuwd of het gaat aanslaan voor je dochter....wauw...elke behandeling is spannend hoe het lichaam daar op reageert, hoe klein dan ook...ik hoor graag de resultaten over een tijdje...prettig weekend hoor....dagggggg
Lieve groet van Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Pippie Maria...hoe gaat het met je dochter? ik wens jou een prettig weekend en sterkte met alles...een hele aanslag op het gezin als er iemand ziek is!!! Hartelijke groeten van mij....Elisa.... :Smile:  ik hoop dat er wat positiefs gebeurd voor haar....

----------

